# Hokie Herf



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

We got back after 5 from the Hokie Herf with Sean and Annie, took more than 3 hours because of an accident on 81. We pretty much sat in a big parking lot for more than an hour. We got camera phone pics as well as digital cam pics. I'll start with pics of the mad secientist and his purrrdy assistant. 

Its Alive!!! 


Annie connect the deconfabulousladerdoffenheimer! Shazam! Check old mad one! 


This was day 2 with the nicest people your ever gonna meet.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Friday night we met Sean and Annie at PK's for Annies birthday party and pool(lots of toasting with shots) Sean and Anita were the designated drivers. So you get a pretty good idea who was doing the hurting on saturday morning.

Happy Birthday Annie!! Sean got her a cake. What a good hubby! 









Blow out the candles!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Poor Annie started her birthday on a bad foot, she got rearended on her way to PK's. So she was ready for things to get better.

Here she is with a BJ, theres a nice name for a drink!








Looks good, bottoms up!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

After many more shots, beer stogies. Sean gifted a very nice PSD4 while talking to a whole bunch of Hokies. We also picked up some smokes from the local B&M, nice selection and nice folks running the place. PK's had Bookers by the shot, I was in heaven folks and so many of the girly shooters that make yens stomach groan as well. Well we got back to the herf house and The seangars rolled out the red carpet for us(well the towel was red), We started on some rum and more great smokes till about three thirty in the am. We got up at the crack of noon for a great breakfest, special seangar omelet's cuban coffee, bacon and some great homemade jelly! I felt better asap and ready for the days events, ole boy a trip to a Vineyard! WOOHOO. Actually it was awesome, we sipped vino ate chesse and bread like big shots, I have to admit that was some good stuff! The place was in Floyd, kewl eh?

I was still not feeling up to snuff, not a lot of color in me yet!


A little sip of Pappy brought the color back a bit!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The Vineyard is a nice place to hit, beautiful countryside and we could hear the music from Floydfest which was going on right down the hill.

Anita some how escaped the camera here(damn it)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Then back to the herfin house for another great meal, we went krogerin. These folks can cook. 

Heres the first round of the puff puff pass:
Siglo VI, thanks Mike(Mbraud4)

Custom Rolled

PS1

San Cristóbal de La Habana Muralla, thanks David(azherfer)


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Sean was quite taken by the Pappy! 


Herfin it up ladies!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Man what great smokes! 


Trick herfin stuff! Hey don't bogart those stogies woman!


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

More:


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

The birthday girl herfin it up!









And then it was time to leave(BOOHOO) We had a great time, thank you seangars! Awesome!

And another thing!


----------



## pnoon (Jun 8, 2005)

What a GREAT set of pics.
Thanks for sharing, Frank.
Happy birthday, Annie.
:w


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

Great set of pics.

Looks like you guys are having some real fun !

Have a Happy Birthday !


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Thanks for the invite...:r Looks like a great time..


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

You're always welcome Freddy.. come down and have some of that pappy and of course, THANK YOU!!! Come and have some wonderful Havana Rum you so graciously sent our way. You can't have that Untold Story though, I have dibs on it!! LOL

We had such a great time!! Sean and Annie are such wonderful hosts and you have to see Sean at work in the kitchen. He a man that certainly knows how to cook. So sorry to see the weekend end. Can't wait to see you guys again. Thank you for the FANTASTIC weekend!!!


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> You're always welcome Freddy.. come down and have some of that pappy and of course, THANK YOU!!! Come and have some wonderful Havana Rum you so graciously sent our way. You can't have that Untold Story though, I have dibs on it!! LOL
> 
> We had such a great time!! Sean and Annie are such wonderful hosts and you have to see Sean at work in the kitchen. He a man that certainly knows how to cook. So sorry to see the weekend end. Can't wait to see you guys again. Thank you for the FANTASTIC weekend!!!


Im just messin with ya..lol..Sean can cook..I can eat..we would make a good team..:r Im gonna crash the next one...lol..


----------



## drevim (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks like a great time guys.

I don't want to here crap about "pussy drinks", Frank, you look like a man that can hold a wine glass :r . All joking aside, love hanging out at vineyards, you really get a feel for the wines that way.

My only question....where was the pants-less wonder? I thought the big fish was supposed to make the trip.

GLad you guys had a great time, and made it home safe.

*Happy B-day Annie!!!!*


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Thanks for coming down Frank and Anita, we had a blast. Too bad weekends are so short!


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

floydp said:


> The birthday girl herfin it up!


Happy Birthday Annie! - Looks like you had some of that vintage beer you sent me. 

Looks like you guys had a good time. The Vineyard looks nice. Did you all find a good wine you liked?


----------



## Guest (Jul 31, 2006)

PK's(wings), Floyd, and Chateau Morrisette ya'll can make a boy alittle sick about Bburg. I miss living in the mountians. Look like fun was had by all, lucky peeps, thanks for the pics.


Root


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

drevim said:


> I don't want to here crap about "pussy drinks", Frank, you look like a man that can hold a wine glass :r . All joking aside, love hanging out at vineyards, you really get a feel for the wines that way.


you should have seen the drinks he was putting away at PK's!! What were the names of some of those Annie? Red headed slut? I can't remember the last one.



drevim said:


> My only question....where was the pants-less wonder? I thought the big fish was supposed to make the trip.


We told him he's have to wear pants this time so he opted to stay in Richmond and herf with Dan (Mister Madaroo). :fu


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

Sounds like a smashing time you guys! Herfin with gorillas is awsome, BTW what is that blue thingy the bithday gal is wearing? I seen one somewhere before. Last winter maybe... ...Dave


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

Blonde headed sluts are good too. use pineapple instead of cranberry..


----------



## backwoods (Sep 15, 2005)

Looks like an awesome time! :w 


budlight u


----------



## catfishm2 (Nov 6, 2004)

Looks like a great time was had by all. Happy Birthday Annie!


----------



## Charles (Sep 28, 2005)

Looks like a great time. Thanks for sharing the pics Frank. Happy b-day Annie.


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

Awesome pics!!! Thanks.


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

Happy Birthday! Looks like ya'll had a great time. That Pappy's is good stuff!


----------

